# Iron on Labels



## ziggli (Jun 15, 2010)

Does anyone know of a company that will make custom iron ons for a tshirt label. I want them precut around the letters so it will look clean.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Pretty much all label companies can do this for you. There is one or two preferred vendors in the left column of this page you can contact, but basically anyone can do it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ziggli said:


> Does anyone know of a company that will make custom iron ons for a tshirt label. I want them precut around the letters so it will look clean.


I've used Transfer Express for this in the past with good results.

I think Your Woven Label Specialist | Woven Labels | Cruz Label | Cruz Label | Label, La and ClothingLabels4U.com both offer this service as well.


----------



## Donofmiami (May 19, 2010)

U can make this ur self on photoshop


----------

